# need help to buy ups which can work in a range from 130 voltage - 280 voltage.



## SunBird (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Everybody,

I am interested to buy new ups for my pc. In my home town i am facing a severe voltage fluctuate problem often here it drop to very low voltage and some time very high. 
so any body can recommend me an ups which have good backup say around atleast 20 min and able to run ups even in low voltage say starting from 130 voltage - 280 voltage. 
Any help is very much appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 17, 2012)

Please mention your total config & model number of every components before anything could be suggested.


----------



## SunBird (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi
   sorry for the missing info

processor : core 2 deo
mother board: Intel compatible.
monitor: samsung 18.5 LCD
DVD:  LG dvd writer
RAM: 2 GB
PSU : not sure bought with the zebronic cabinet 
hdd: 500 GB sata( Segate)


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry for very late reply.
I think you should buy:
APC 600VA UPS.


----------



## SunBird (Jul 16, 2012)

thanks for the reply.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 17, 2012)

You are welcome. 
And Enjoy yourself in TDF & learn many things from here just by going through all the posts & threads.


----------

